# platform bed w/cantilever edge



## pokerlizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys. Trying to make this queen size platform bed for my son. I've got the inner part (where the mattress sits) down but I'm trying to figure out the best option for the 8-9" edging on the 3 sides. One plan showed grooves cut out on the base for 2X4's to rest in and then the cantilevered pieces would rest on that. Is there any other way? If you look at pic two, you can see where the edging is resting on something else. Any ideas on how to achieve this look??? The other issue is getting the mattress to sit at least 4 inches down "in the box" to hide the sheets and blankets that are tucked in. The mattress is 11" and I'd like the finished product to be at least 16" off the floor, if possible. The picture shown, says 5 1/2" floor clearance. I love the look of this bed, but not for $3600!! :thumbdown:
I'd appreciateany help in the plan section!! Thanks! 
Liz :icon_smile:


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like 3 different beds, one full 1"+? thick overhang and two 3" or so?
Some mitered thinner one butted.
Picture 2 shows a cleat.
I like the thick ones, much more durability and character, that's the way I'd go.
If you build the bottom box with inside dimensions slightly bigger than mattress and box spring then you can just screw and glue an overhanging cleat to the top and screw and glue up into the thick overhang.
Pretty much impossible to "shear" it off the box and the 3" will never flex.
Whichever way you do the corners, use spline, dowels, biscuits, etc. to stabilize the only potential weak spots.


----------



## pokerlizard (Sep 26, 2011)

pics 1,2,and 3 are the same bed. the 4th pic shows a different bed with a similar edging. Thats my concern is being able to sit on the edge without it breaking. I too like the thicker reclaimed wood look as well. There will be no box spring. just the mattress on a base of plywood. We made one out of bamboo for a king sized one for us. This queen for my son will basically have the same 'pedestal' part (where the mattress sits). I'm just trying to find out some ways to get that overhang attached. I will be going an 1" larger in width and length to accommodate the linens for the mattress. Still not clear on how to put on the cleats for the edging to sit on. Brackets underneath maybe??


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Picture 2 has no horses on wall and is a different color, different room?
Just use wood like in the picture 2.
You can make the "cleat" wide so it shows like the one in the picture.
1" X 8" cleat, with 3" X 10" overhanging "shelf".
Screw and glue the cleat down and flush to inside edges of vertical box.
Then screw and glue up through the cleat into the thick overhang, fastening the corners with biscuits, spline, whatever.
All the weight will be on top of the box, the 3" overhang will never flex.
If you go with the butt joints, just reverse, overlap the cleat in the other configuration, then corners will be stable.


----------

